# whiskey and honey...



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I know we all have our own specific lists of items we stockpile. yesterday I happened to remember another thing from my beloved grannie.....whiskey and honey. I can tell you that I went to a doc maybe...maybe...a handful of times growing up (or as an adult). when we got sick...gran made the infamous hot tea with whiskey and honey. you downed it, got covered in massive blankets. slept like a rock (which is most likely the real benefit to it, so your body heals itself with rest), and fevers broke like magic. sooooo...I've added that whiskey (nothing else works, and believe me..I HATE to even smell whiskey) and honey to my 'must haves'. maybe this has been mentioned.......it was just a thought I had.  we'd add lemon if it were available, but most likely it wasn't. I still use this 'remedy', but should a doc not be handy.......I'll again rely on gran's wisdom.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I make a 'cold medicine' similar to that. its whiskey (moonshine if you can get it is best) horehound candy, peppermint and honey. I tell you when you take that stuff it works like nothing else!


----------



## shellycoley (Mar 6, 2003)

Just don't be sipping on the medicine. lol
We sell old fashioned rock candy at my store. People are always asking
if we know where to get "homebrew" to go with it.
Shelly


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

My Mom always made me hot "Vernors" ginger ale (I'm sure another strong ginger ale would work) with lemon juice if I was sick with a fever. It always made me sweat and feel better.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Not being a drinker - being from a long line of teetotalers - we've always used lemon juice with the honey & hot water. But lemons don't grow up here. Maybe I should stash a bottle of whiskey for emergencies. 

Could anyone recommend a brand that doesn't taste too awful?


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Lemon Juice, Honey and Whiskey or Dark Rum, topped up with hot water, works really well.
(Got to go easy with the lemon juice and honey though. )


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

My Papaw on one side of the family did this, and an Uncle on the other. They always said that if it didn't cure you, it wouldn't matter because you wouldn't feel it anyway!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not a drinker either because I think the taste of the stuff is nasty but I will say that even my Baptist G-G-Grandma would bed us down with a whiskey, lemon and honey warm drink. She put herbal decocotions, tisanes (whatever they were) of mullein, horehound and skullcap in it too. 

Stuff worked better than penicillin. I've got a bunch of glenfiddich (sp?) stored for just that reason.

It also works well on shock. Not recommended by medical community but it does work. They gave me a jolt when I broke my arm and had to sit and wait 3 hours before going to the hospital (all cars were gone at the time) and I actually took a nap while waiting with my crooked arm on a pillow.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

Whiskey, honey, and when possible lemons (or limes) are always stocked in this house. Like most of you we are not big drinkers....maybe a glass of wine here or there. But a hot toddy is always welcome when cold or flu hit. 
For those of you who may be apprehensive about giving small children this home medication. You can substitute an herbal tea for the whiskey/bourbon. I use a strong mint tea, along with the citrus and honey. Not quite as good for breaking fevers, but helps alot with coughs and upset tummies.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Sound like a good weekend, Drinking whiskey with my honey.


----------

